# Do you get excited when you think about the possibilities of the future?



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think I really have much of a future but thinking about the future still excites me.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Hell no, tbh


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I can still get excited about some things - like spending more time up in SE Asia again or maybe having grand-children one day. But I tend to worry a lot - plus my mental health seems to be fairly fragile. It varies from one day to the next - so I worry about that too.

Getting excited is something that is weird for me - my wife gets suspicious straight away. Because it often means I'm getting slightly manic and then things go crazy and it gets out of control. It's a bit ridiculous.

PS I voted yes but I probably should have said sometimes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

if i could manage to get into a relationship w/ a guy, then the future would probably seem more exciting.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

No that's how I ended up in a psychiatric hospital lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm hopeful.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. Nothing ever changes in my life, unless it gets worse. What's to be excited about? 

Pessimism for the win.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I do. That is sort of how I got out of my depression. I finally started to ask myself what I wanted in life. I didn't know what I wanted nor did I know my life purposes. It made me sad and depressed. Since thinking about my future {including my Mom and my Sister} I feel really happy and excited. I'm a believer of manifesting your desires into your reality. I'm a believer of God and the Universe blessing the things you want that are aligned with your every being. So yeah I am excited. Anything is possible.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

On a good day I might like to think about living away from most of Humanity (on another planet, or something,) with anyone who remotely compliments me. But most days I know that's probably nobody and stuff like that never works out, so I think about making a robot that I can bond with.

I also have lots of thoughts about abstractly destroying/corrupting Humanity in various ways. So that obviously excites me but it's also more of a therapeutic thing.

Also I'm not going to be around for it so as with _everything _ about my existence, it's vicarious at best.

Oh and if you mean my future lol I don't do that, almost incapable. Vaguely imagine I'll be dead by 30, have to focus on the now.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Yes, and it's something I think about a lot. Sometimes I start doubting that it could be how I want, and that can make me feel sad. I've been more hopeful lately.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Excited and terrified. I think that's my biggest fault.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

depends, i don't like to make like long term plans cu in my experiences there is ALWAYS something that will bring them crashing down.. i i do look at the future but the near future, let the flow move me in the grand scheme of time


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I get giddy when I think that one day my consciousness will cease to exist along with all my problems and worries; and also at the thought that one day, the universe may be unsuitable for any kind of life, thereby eliminating all suffering for the rest of time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ScorchedEarth said:


> and also at the thought that one day, the universe may be unsuitable for any kind of life, thereby eliminating all suffering for the rest of time.


 That doesn't seem very likely anytime soon though. For the time being, we're stuck with what we're stuck with.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That doesn't seem very likely anytime soon though. For the time being, we're stuck with what we're stuck with.


And this is why I can't get excited about the possibilities of my own future lol


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Well, a part of me was hopeful that I'd resolve my mental health issues before finishing high school but I just graduated college and my brain is now the mental equivalent of a garbage can or a half-working shorted out toaster so I'm not sure if I can be excited. That being said, I do sometimes romanticize/idealize possible futures where I'm living happy, but I'm not sure if that counts as a general excitement for my future.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Meh. It's variable. Sometimes I'm excited, sometimes tomorrow feels like too much. Mostly influenced by the extent my symptoms are bothering me that day.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I honestly don't think about the future at all. Good nor bad. Nor do I really think about the past. My mood is solely determined by present events. Probably why I'm so boring and why I don't worry about stuff most people seem to worry about.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

To me the future isn't so much tomorrow but that perhaps farther off tomorrow when I get to take a technological leap. Advanced virtual reality, becoming a cyborg through augments that increase my speed of reading several times over, being able to move better, maybe fly, or fly in a virtual world that feels totally real, having an "A.I." companion of any kind really (humanoid or otherwise), etc. The world of infinite possibilities that is the future deeply excites me. I think maybe, just maybe, I'll belong more "there" than I ever did here.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No, the opposite of excited.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hahahahahaahhaahhahahahahahaahahahahahhahahahahhahahahaahhahaahhahaahahhhahahahahahaagah.......the future.... excited....hahahahhahaahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> On a good day I might like to think about living away from most of Humanity (on another planet, or something,) with anyone who remotely compliments me. But most days I know that's probably nobody and stuff like that never works out, so I think about making a robot that I can bond with.
> 
> I also have lots of thoughts about abstractly destroying/corrupting Humanity in various ways. So that obviously excites me but it's also more of a therapeutic thing.
> 
> ...


I have been to over 800 pro sports games, and hundreds of movies in NYC but I often fantasize about living in isolation in the woods, after all the tension and stress of city life. 
I would prefer if I found a partner if I lived out in isolation, but at least it would afford me peace and nature. Partner or no partner, it would be a nice change of pace. Humanity is
really just evil and selfish, so we can agree on that


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Disheveled and Lost said:


> I have been to over 800 pro sports games, and hundreds of movies in NYC but I often fantasize about living in isolation in the woods, after all the tension and stress of city life.
> I would prefer if I found a partner if I lived out in isolation, but at least it would afford me peace and nature. Partner or no partner, it would be a nice change of pace. Humanity is
> really just evil and selfish, so we can agree on that


I would love to live a life like that billionaire guy from the movie Ex Machina far out in the wilderness with a basically unlimited food-stock.. minus the getting murdered by your own A.I creation...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am hopeful.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Well I went with “sometimes” because I am excited about someday relocating to a fun new city and getting the fresh start I badly need, but that is a ways off. Outside of that, I am not excited about what the world is turning into and I will just leave it at that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Well nuclear Armageddon sounds like it could be fun, I'll go with yes ....or maybe it's just nostalgia from the fallout series, but I really wanted to be one of those random skeletons you find in the wasteland in funny positions.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Citrine79 said:


> *Well I went with "sometimes" because I am excited about someday relocating to a fun new city and getting the fresh start I badly need, but that is a ways off.* Outside of that, I am not excited about what the world is turning into and I will just leave it at that.


 I hope you get that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am hopeful.


 What are you hopeful for?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What are you hopeful for?


I have been improving on social interactions and filtering out things I need to worry about versus unnecessary panic. Even my doctor has noticed in the last year or so.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, and it's another reason why I'm not scared of "getting older" either. My childhood to mid-20s involved stunted self-growth, a toxic family life, and living in crappy places with no opportunities. I actually have some type of life plan going on for the first time ever. However, unfortunately, I do see myself living out the rest of my life alone while striving to reach my future career & financial goals or whatever. But, I'll take that over my past.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

NiTech said:


> Yes, and it's another reason why I'm not scared of "getting older" either. My childhood to mid-20s involved stunted self-growth, a toxic family life, and living in crappy places with no opportunities. I actually have some type of life plan going on for the first time ever. However, unfortunately, I do see myself living out the rest of my life alone while striving to reach my future career & financial goals or whatever. But, I'll take that over my past.


 Your plan should be to retire as early as possible. My parents are old and my dad didn't retire until around 2006. His health was only reasonably good for about 5 years after he retired and has been in pretty steep decline ever since. This is mind as well as body. He could have retired earlier but probably didn't have enough savings. But I guess he thought he'd be healthier longer because he tried to eat healthy and exercise.

Many people are not healthy enough to enjoy their retirement in a meaningful way.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I tend to be hopeful that technology will eventually solve problems that were not really feasible to solve before. Like people will not need to be geniuses or work themselves half to death just to live. That these problems will be solved in ways that bypass voting and partisanship and jealousy and envy and so forth.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh yeah! In a year I will move to the south and start working on my PhD in mathematics. Incredibly excited on both counts! Slightly worried that I might not be able to get into the school of the level I prefer, but even in that case everything should be peachy.

Also can't wait for the 3-week trip across Utah, Nevada, Arizona and California with my mum that is coming in less than a month. I absolutely love that part of the US, and literally every second of being there fills me with joy. <3


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

NiTech said:


> Yes, and it's another reason why I'm not scared of "getting older" either. My childhood to mid-20s involved stunted self-growth, a toxic family life, and living in crappy places with no opportunities. I actually have some type of life plan going on for the first time ever. However, unfortunately, I do see myself living out the rest of my life alone while striving to reach my future career & financial goals or whatever. But, I'll take that over my past.


I wouldn't be so sure! Everyone who speaks Python fluently is already very high up the "sexy" scale, so you are bound to find someone eventually.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

No, there's no good future in store for me. I just live in the present by seeking cheap and meaningless entertainment as much as possible.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

There's no good future for me neither but I can still get excited about the small stuff. Like looking forward to the weekends/what I'm going to eat for dinner or being able to relax and watch a good movie..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm afraid. Illness, old age, and death seem near. My life isn't getting much better, nor is my sister's. My sister has already had 1 1/2 of her ovaries removed. Her life is still a wreck. My career isn't moving forward. Working 40 hours a week is a real drag. I'm still not making enough money to live in a decent apartment, have a car, and go on trips. I don't have friends or a boyfriend to do things with. I'm still posting on SAS.

It's kind of like, "is this it?" Is this all my life is going to come to? All I have is the marathon of work, illness, and death to look forward to?


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

No. I suffer from generalized anxiety disorder so the future is pretty much just stressful to me.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm pretty excited about the possibility of it ending soon.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

truant said:


> I'm pretty excited about the possibility of it ending soon.


Hang in there tru (hug).


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

SplendidBob said:


> Hang in there tru (hug).


:squeeze Who _wouldn't_ want to extend this fabulous joyride? I'm _dying_ of anticipation.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Nope. I'm over 30 with little to no possibility of ever being in a relationship. The only real parent I have is dead. I'm on rocky terms with my family. And my anxiety is as bad as ever. I can function enough to work, but that's about it.

The future terrifies me. It's all downhill from here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Your plan should be to retire as early as possible. My parents are old and my dad didn't retire until around 2006. His health was only reasonably good for about 5 years after he retired and has been in pretty steep decline ever since. This is mind as well as body. He could have retired earlier but probably didn't have enough savings. But I guess he thought he'd be healthier longer because he tried to eat healthy and exercise.
> 
> *Many people are not healthy enough to enjoy their retirement in a meaningful way*.


My dad collapsed and died of a heart attack mere weeks before retirement in January 2007. He was only 60 (he'd be three months older than, but same grad class as President Trump - 1964). No wonder I get Trump's frame of mind :lol.

Why would Trump have colluded with the country that had at least indirect contact with the assassination of a President during his senior year in high school? It makes no sense.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> My dad collapsed and died of a heart attack mere weeks before retirement in January 2007. He was only 60


 Thus the reason why I think an earlier retirement is probably ideal (though not realistic for many)


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

It depends. Sometimes I feel more positive about certain things I want to accomplish, but other times I feel I am wasting my time and that they aren't even possibilities at all. I dread alot that even just one obstacle and mistake will make them forever impossible for me, one day. Those possibilities feel like they involve perfecting everything else in my life before I get to them, because of how bad I've messed up so far. And doing that feels, in itself, laughably impossible.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

With God there is always hope and good expectation. Live for today, try the best you can, and don't worry about tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes I get excited about what’s possible but then I think of the probability given my tendencies and unending financial frailty and come back to the conclusion things will just keep going downhill the olde I get. I don’t believe my anxiety and depression will be dealt with or even become more manageable, and I don’t believe that happen financially either


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

SparklingWater said:


> Meh. It's variable. Sometimes I'm excited, sometimes tomorrow feels like too much. Mostly influenced by the extent my symptoms are bothering me that day.



* *




It's a hard no at this point. I used to be very hopeful, tried to remain positive, all that ****. But realistically, the amount of work it takes for me to do **** I want to do ends up making it a wash. There's pride that 'Yay I accomplished it!' but the amount of emotional and psychological effort everything takes just makes it all meh at the end of the day.

As always, I hold out hope that one day **** will become habitual enough that it's finally easy for me, but honestly beating out 3 decades of programming makes it feel pretty unlikely. But maybe in 2 years the new neural pathways will be worn in and the older ones will have atrophied a bit so that things will become exciting and enjoyable rather than just all work, pain and constant effort.

I've scaled back so many plans for the future which I held onto pretty dearly throughout my 20s. At this point, work that supports me well enough, a few hobbies that keep me engaged, a home, a solid romantic relat and 2-3 quality friendships- that's my entire goal in life. Hopefully I can manage this **** in the next 50 yrs, but we'll see.

Depending on what you have going on psychologically, the work required to actually deal with **** head on is just unfathomable. I'm really struggling with s. ideation these days cause the payoff to live a semi normal life has not been worth the suffering. It just hasn't been for me. So I labor on and hope that things get easier and with more self care life becomes more satisfying. But honestly, from where I'm standing, would not be surprised if I'm not here in 5 years.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Not really. I think this is as far as I go in life. I suppose the only things to look forward to are vacations and paying off my house but as far as family, career, etc. I think I've peaked. I probably about 3 decades of life left if I die of natural causes, that's a depressing thought for me.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't figured out a way to stop wasting time. I try not to think about the future. But that certainly hasn't helped. Living in the now is bunk. It's when you can eliminate a sense of time that the possibilities open up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

kesker said:


> I haven't figured out a way to stop wasting time. I try not to think about the future. But that certainly hasn't helped. Living in the now is bunk. It's when you can eliminate a sense of time that the possibilities open up.


 I get what you're saying but OTOH, I feel like any time you've enjoyed isn't really wasted time because you can't really be sure you'll still be here tomorrow.

That said, the complete failure to expect the future to happen is also a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I realize I still have time to change my anxiety and all that but when I’ve been in the same position since I was like 13 it’s hard for me to be excited for the future. But sometimes I feel like I can overcome it but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the curse of the SA sufferer with a good imagination. I can envisage all kinds of incredible possibilities for my future and yet each one will likely fail to come to pass because there are so many anxiety hurdles to overcome to achieve them. The destinations for my life that I dream of are so exciting but the journey to get there seems so exhausting and I am so tired already. Physically, emotionally, spiritually tired.


----------



## Eietuvis (Apr 1, 2014)

Such a mixed feelings. I don't want future, but just knowing how unexpectedly good or bad things can happen makes me curious.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hahahahaha. Nope.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you talking about my own personal future or the future of society???

My own future is looking up, hopefully. Society, I think, is headed down the path to worldwide Socialism which will be a disaster.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

kesker said:


> Ieliminate a sense of time that the possibilities open up.


This is Now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

For the last few years that would have been unlikely - I've been in more or less survival mode, trying to adjust to my new circumstances. But just recently I've started to feel better - so yes I can still get excited about the possibilities of the future. I think I still have things to look forward to.


----------



## InnerAnimal (Aug 5, 2019)

I try not to think about the future, It might go either way. I found out that thinking about the past only brings depression and thinking about the future only brings anxiety, so its better to just think about the present. remaining hopeful doesnt cost me anything, so why not remain that way even though at times it doesnt feel that way.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

no, my future looks bleak


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

i get really anxious. unless my circumstances change.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

i gleefully await the introduction of synthoid catgirls and my continued voyage into the fringes of eccentricity

i am interested to witness the introduction of robot cashiers and human-less supermarkets and automated cities

i am sadistically joyous concerning the possibility of World War 4.0 and its consequent global apocalypse where i shall uproot my life and become a scavenger slash prostitute slash techwizard-for-hire

but it's probably easier if i just wait for VR to be fully fleshed out so i can abandon meatspace completely


i think most acutely i am hoping that cannabis will be legalised ASAP


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm pretty scared, I don't want to be homeless, but I don't want to be slaving away at a min-wage job to pay for living upkeep. 

Maybe there will be self-suicide kits more readily available, and suicide more socially acceptable in the future.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Deaf Mute said:


> and suicide more socially acceptable in the future.


euthanasia will probably become more accepted as time goes by, no idea how slow that process is tho.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think a lot of it with me is more relief - that I'll be able to spend a lot more time up in Bali or Thailand as I get older.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Things are looking bleak and are expected to stay that way for the next few years. I don't expect to have a house, "fulfilling" career, or marriage/kids by 30 either. However, I'm not scared. I tend to do a lot of planning for crap and take risks when necessary.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes, I'm excited about my future. Many things can change. Sometimes we just have to push ourselves to get there. It's not going to be easy, but it's worth it in the end if we want to accomplish anything. Things may get hard for me, but I won't give up. There's many things that can happen in my future.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes in the sense that life is like playing russian roulette, you start out with one bullet but the older you get more bullets are slowly added to increase excitement.


----------

